# you guys and gals ready!!



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

just thouight i'd post and say i'm pumped for the upcoming bow season.. been watching a few does cross my stand every morning and evening..

tell us about your encounters on trail cams or scouting..


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=72233


----------

